# halloween theme park images/pictures



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

*altontowers u.k.*

altontowers scarefest entrance







[/IMG]


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting entrance, but they just _had_ to get 'Twilight' in there somehow, didn't they?

If I had pictures, I'd gladly share them. I haven't really been to any of the major attractions, mainly just hayrides and a few haunted houses around the area. When I go see my girlfriend, we're planning to visit the 'London Dungeon', so I'll get photos of that if I can


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

another from altontowers,used red dye to turn the water red,







[/IMG]


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is one wicked fountain. Very cool


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

coooooooooolllllll!!! love that fountain!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Very cool! I have pics from Howl-O-Scream in Tampa and some others. Will have to dig them up. Nice giant skull! Very cool!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Here are few from Halloween Horror Nights 2010:
*


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

*Six Flags Over Texas*

View attachment 15842


Six Flags was very lame. Poorly decorated and the "Haunted Houses" were a joke. They used to be so much better and original, not sure what happened.

The picture above was taken at the entrence of the park. The tombstones were 12-15ft tall and were the only cool display I saw.


----------



## halloween365247 (Mar 14, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0nHp59VphjE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Zombie Express
Scarywood/Silverwood


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

*Then there is Verdun Manor...*

Here are pics from Verdun Manor / Thirillvania:

View attachment 15857


View attachment 15858


View attachment 15859


View attachment 15860


View attachment 15861


View attachment 15862


View attachment 15863










View attachment 15865


I can't say enough about this place. It is my most beloved hanuted attraction of all and the history I have with this place is the reason why I love all of this so much. 

Check out there site: www.thrillvania.com

If you are ever in the Dallas area in late Sep/Oct, take a trip 30mi east to Terrell, TX!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, those are just AWESOME pics!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

just checked out that place, it looks great.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Another picture from alton towers.u.k.







[/IMG]


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I remember seeing Thrillvania shown on one of the Travel Channel's "America's Haunts" (or something to that effect). It does look very neat. I love the appearance of the building


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I remember seeing Thrillvania shown on one of the Travel Channel's "America's Haunts" (or something to that effect). It does look very neat. I love the appearance of the building


You are correct. Here is a link to that video they have on their site (click VIDEO on the options):

http://www.thrillvania.com/flash/index.html


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wiccanlord said:


> Another picture from alton towers.u.k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want that sooo bad!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> I want that sooo bad!!!!!


The castle or the pumpkin?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Lagoon in Utah:

New children's maze in 2010:

(she's PRETENDING to be scared...it's quite funny)




























Entrance to the prison themed haunt new in 2010. They had a lot of the guns made from the electric firecrackers in the group buy. 



















Dancing chainsaw maniacs.










Interesting commercial tombstones with the changing portrait...











Foam skellies...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Lessee....










Loved the light through the tree.










From 2009, probably took more scenery pics:

Someone is going to have to explain to me how the Joker and catwoman belong on stage with the other 'classic monsters'. 










Midway after dark. 














































Good use for those dollar store skull garlands...










The line for the water park...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*This is a graet thread I love seeing all the halloween pics for theme parks around the world*


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

That thrillvania looks amazing. Those who have been to the universal studios halloween extravaganza, is it worth it? I am thinking about going one of these years from UT, and just want to know if it is worth the trip? All these pics get me soooooo excited!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Dont forget to post some pictures of your trip


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

from 2009: WDW and Universal


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wicked photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

great pics,the chucky doll looks really great


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

all on the iphone people  I thought I had more but they were lost in a back-up snafu.


----------



## bs2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

wow looks like that UK them park realy knows how to tranform themselfs. Been to many Theme parks "Scream parks" tranfermation durring October and most of them are a joke they dont put too much detail into the park just usualy the area they have there haunt.


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Pumpkin Trees*

I loved the pumpkin trees at HHN! Tried making one of my own for my home haunt last year (last pic).


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

*HHN Facades*

Psychoscareapy and Wyandot Estate facades at HHN.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

THORPE PARK ENGLAND







[/IMG]


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh where is that? I'm heading out the door to go steal it right now.lol. So awesome!!!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

its above a gift shop in thorpe park england,its a theme park,which has the offical saw the ride from the horror film saw, they go all out at halloween ,its a great theme park.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

this was a advertising poster for the new saw ride when it opened in 2009.







[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Alton towers.







[/IMG]


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice shots from everyone, TY for sharing !


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

love this picture of a halloween car at alton towers theme park u.k.







[/IMG]


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's just too funny.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have any photos, but my dad and stepmom have both worked during the Nightfall show at Old Tucson Studios in Az. I'll see if i can scrounge up some pics.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Thnkas for the pics.great karldon


----------

